# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Сайтовый поисковик

## bsdfan

Собственно первая моя тема на этом форуме. Итак, такой вопрос.
Если такие ресуры в сети, где заходим на сайт, в поиске пишем ключевые слова (например "freebsd") и нам выдается список сайтов с такими ключевыми словами (тот же freebsd.org например). Т.е. суть такая: рекламодатель добавляет свой сайт, ключевые словая, непосредственно относящиеся к сайту, ну и краткое описание. А юзер делает все так, как написал выше, вводя ключевое слово(слова) и получая список сайтов. Этакий своеобразный opennet.ru, только поиск по сайтам;)
Просто интересно поискать именно не те же статьи, а сайты. Так например ввел " Билл Гейтс, Убить " и бац, мне сайты:) 
Так вот может кто знает подобные ресурсы?:)

----------

